# Expletives



## HMF (Oct 14, 2013)

[expletive removed][expletive removed][expletive removed][expletive removed][expletive removed] dik [expletive removed][expletive removed][expletive removed][expletive removed][expletive removed]


----------



## Uncle Buck (Oct 14, 2013)

eh??


----------



## Ray C (Oct 14, 2013)

Nelson is practicing how to swear -and making sure the software scans it all out.


Ray



Uncle Buck said:


> eh??


----------



## Uncle Buck (Oct 14, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Nelson is practicing how to swear -and making sure the software scans it all out.
> 
> 
> Ray




He better practice the cheats too because they will pepper him with those as well.


----------



## zman (Oct 14, 2013)

oh, !#$&:ups:##!                  :roflmao:


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 14, 2013)

He should use cartoon expletives like "Frizzin' frazzin" and "dang vernit!"
...  Those are pretty safe.  Hah

Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 14, 2013)

I think Nelson got hacked.  Now he is double posting in multiple forums here about buying a "Skyhook" and wanting someone to pick it up.  I might be wrong?  Hah hah



Bernie


----------



## road (Oct 14, 2013)

All I can say is pratice make perphek !  

go for it Nelson


----------



## genec (Oct 14, 2013)

That usually happens when I'm using the voice recognition software and it keeps putting in ship, ship, I think it has a lisp
:roflmao:


----------



## schor (Oct 14, 2013)

And before you know it bastard and hermaphrodite will be wiped from the forums. It's just not right I say :whiteflag:


----------



## churchjw (Oct 15, 2013)

Makes you want to quote George Carlin just to see what gets bleeped out.  :roflmao:

Jeff


----------



## samthedog (Oct 15, 2013)

I think the sensitivity is a little high. I saw the word d-o-c-u-m-e-n-t-a-t-i-o-n partially sensored out due to some letters forming a crude word.

Paul.


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 15, 2013)

churchjw said:


> Makes you want to quote George Carlin just to see what gets bleeped out.  :roflmao:
> 
> Jeff




Oh, you mean, "The seven words you can't say on TV" routine.   Easy! They are sh...   whoops....    better stop right there.


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh Fut the shuck up

Sorry i couldnt resist


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 15, 2013)

I better stay outa here. I could get into a real jam here. :lmao::lmao: Anagrams are over the top. :lmao::lmao::lmao: I can recite the seven words forward and backwards in less than --- ooops. Almost got myself caught.  :lmao::lmao: Terry, it ends with Bet ya can't eat just one? I plead the fifth.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 15, 2013)

That's right, Bill.  The last one "shouldn't even be on the list!! It sounds like a snack....  I know.... it is.... "

How's that for a quote??


----------



## churchjw (Oct 16, 2013)

terrywerm said:


> That's right, Bill.  The last one "shouldn't even be on the list!! It sounds like a snack....  I know.... it is.... "
> 
> How's that for a quote??




Now by Nabisco.  :roflmao::roflmao:

Jeff


----------



## frank r (Oct 24, 2013)

samthedog said:


> I think the sensitivity is a little high. I saw the word d-o-c-u-m-e-n-t-a-t-i-o-n partially sensored out due to some letters forming a crude word.
> 
> Paul.




So that is what was happening to my post! I could not figure out why I was getting asterisks. I finally went back and deleted the sentence.


----------



## samthedog (Oct 24, 2013)

Yep, that's what has been making some words nearly impossible to read, and some sentences impossible to understand. The sensitivity needs to be dialled back a bit as it's more of a hindrance than a help in many situations.

Paul.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 25, 2013)

Problem is, guys, that in truth and optimism, this is not a forum full of crusty old machinists who use and hear profanity every day. Some of us simply don't want to read it, and there are ladies and some youngsters who we choose not to expose to it. If you use it in your everyday language, that's certainly up to you. We're not trying to censor your language.....we _are_ going to censor the language presented on the forum, regardless of your personal habits or preferences.


----------



## Dranreb (Oct 25, 2013)

Not complaining here, just my thoughts on this. 

I find that some of these deletions pull me up short mid sentence and bring images into my mind that I have no wish to think about. 

I first think why the program thinks those letters could be expletives, like C U M mins engine, when it dawns on me I usually think YUK!

Surely that is just as bad as reading the word that is deemed offensive. 

Most spell checkers have the option to add unusual words to the data base so they are not highlighted thereafter, is this not an option here?

 All very tedious work for the mods I know, but I've never come across this on any other forum I visit, so if this program is used on those it must be either less aggressive of constantly managed. 

Bernard




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 25, 2013)

I have no understanding why we are doing this.  I thought it was spam-searching issue, or a purposefully written bad word politely blocked out.  I have spent minutes trying to figure out the ALTERNATE meaning, just to find out it was a normal word, blocked out with asterisks.  

Now, all the " *** " are doing are making think of bad words all the time.  I would like to read our forum like the adults we are.  If someone is intended to say something racy, they are going to make that point either way anyway.

Bernie


----------



## David Kirtley (Oct 25, 2013)

Just a suggestion....

It isn't all that feasible to correct this social problem with technology. People so inclined will make a point to work around with thinly disguised replacements (Such as sh1t and the like) and you end up having to hand moderate anyway. It also creates a lot of false positives. It is generally much more effective to approach it directly with a report to moderator button so the posters of inappropriate language can be approached and invited to proper discourse.  (And blast them to another universe if need be.)

Maybe an anonymous (to the public) "Hey I like your post but please keep language kid friendly" button or such that other readers can tag like the "Thank you" and "Like" buttons that people could (one would hope) self correct. Even better with an annoying pop-up that wouldn't let them read or post until edited.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 25, 2013)

David, not to put to fine a point on it, but if someone purposely works around our system with euphemisms, for example, they will get more than hand moderated. This WILL be a family friendly forum. 

I'll look into making this system more (or less, depending on how you look at it) discriminating. Those obvious substitute words can easily be added to the filter, and we can enact an infraction tracking system if that's what it takes to get the point across. Someone earlier said we should talk like adults. Well how about talking like adults....with the ability to control language. We all know what is acceptable and what is not. I personally think it is ridiculous to even need such a thing as a filter. Profanity is the weak mind's way of expressing itself forcefully (my opinion). I have no problem communicating with people without the use of it. I don't think anyone else here has any impediment to comprehension or expression that merits such "colorful" language..


Enough discussion. This is a practice forum, and Nelson was testing the filter. No more.


----------



## schor (Oct 25, 2013)

Hand moderating is not too hard if the members keep each other in check. Which can be by just responding to another member that certain language is not tolerated or by informing a mod who will then take some more action.

I'm all in favour of trying to get the @$#% out of the forums if it be automated or manual. 

I do find it amazing that, in this politically correct society we live in, foul language is pervasive.


----------

